# Storage solutions for massive sandwich order



## kushal goyal (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, I am a restaurant owner based in Kathmandu, Nepal. We just got an order contract for 2200 sandwiches for an outdoor cycling event. 
There is a pit stop during the event where we are supposed to serve the sandwiches. Cyclist arriving in group eliminating the possibility of making the sandwiches as you go. 
The sandwiches are cold sub style sandwiches with a coleslaw. 
There is possibly no storage in my restaurant pantry to store 2200 sandwiches even made the day before.
I have a huge store house where this could be done but there is no refrigeration which might spoil the sandwiches (mayo in the coleslaw) next day as it is summer here and (room temperatures) are pretty high. 

Any suggestions or expect tips are much appreciated. Its an important event to pull off for my restaurant. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

Do you have air conditioning in your storage space? If so, crank it up! Get the temperature as low as you can.

Then make sandwiches the day of - way ahead of the event-  and put in coolers with ice. Make sure the ice is contained in plastic so it doesn't soak the food. Once you've made the sandwiches and cole slaw, put into a container together with a fork and napkin (like a boxed lunch), then take to the event and hand out the boxes.

Hope this helps! Gina


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You may have to rent a refrigerator truck.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Kuan  is 100%  correct   Make sandwiches wrap in paper refrigerate... Cole slaw on the side in 4 ounce soufflé cups,


----------



## chefaran (Jul 1, 2015)

coolers and ice


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cole slaw does not need to be made with mayonnaise.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Dont make 2000 cyclists sick lol decline offer if you don't know how. Crank the ac lol oh yeah thats a great idea. Nepal is cold right? Put them outside. ( just kidding)

Rent or buy some fridge space or do t do it. Or use non potentially hazardous foods for the sandwiches. 

Whats in The sandwich?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Given the climate and lack of adequate refrigeration, I'll also recommend renting a refrigerated truck, if possible.

But as ChefboyOG asked, "what's in the sandwich?" 

     Rather than a coleslaw with mayonnaise, a mix of pickled vegetables. Left in the brine until needed they would hold without having to be quite as cold. For the sandwich filling, are there any Nepalese ingredients you could use? I don't see where a Western style sub would be necessary. 

     Making a sandwich using local ingredients such as a cured meat and local cheese (yak? perhaps) on the local bread. Surely the Nepalese have learned how to keep food without refrigeration. There must be something more locally based you can serve with minimal adjustments and that won't require so much refrigeration.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@Kushal Goyal

Are you going to set up in Boudha? Is this a large area for a rest stop? I'm going to assume there will be a lot of people staying there for a while to recoup. Most of

the mountain bikers are not professional. Although I'm sure there will be small groups who will want to fly through.

If there is a possibility to acquire a cooler truck, that would be the way to go. I was also thinking about your sandwich. I'm not up on tradition over there as to what's on a sandwich. I put

myself in that situation and only came up with.. Prepare the meats and toppings as you would for a sandwich. Individually wrap those. These should take up a fraction of the space needed for storing prepared sandwiches. Then have your bread pre-sliced. Set up a small station and spread out some sliced rolls, unwrap the meats and wham bam. I'm thinking you can even keep the meats in anything cold and dry and an extended time. That's all I got. Oh, I ditto @berndy . Make a nice slaw without mayo. I should be acidic enough to hold. Good Luck

PS I also think a lot of these non pro casual riders are going to be easy going. They might even offer help, take it! Their raising rupees for a good cause. Unless I'm totally off on the race you're talking about.


----------

